
Ground-Penetrating Radar Reveals Entire Ancient Roman City - InInteraction
https://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2020/06/ground-penetrating-radar-reveals-entire-ancient-roman-city/
======
jacquesm
That's very impressive. Someone should take that rig out into the desert and
see what turns up.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Yes. But also the continental shelfs. (If it could be made to work under water
at all.)

